# Do you like eachother or hate eachother?



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I had my new red VT male and my blue w/ red fins female in the tank and the first 3 days they tore each other to shreds and then bada bing I look and there's a nest full of eggs!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

haha!!!! Congrats!!! 


Good to see you around! Mine spawned, but the male ate the eggs, gonna try them again soon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY! Good luck with them.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup dad is doin a good job. He's made 3 different nests and all the eggs are still there, they hatch sometime tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope its tonight.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I hope its tonight.


 Me to they spawned yesterday at about 2:30. My best friend is my good luck charm, they either spawn when he's at my house or just after he leaves lol. But this spawn proves that Nutrafin Betta Conditioner works I also used live plants so maybe you guys who have trouble can try both.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Live plants help produce infusoria that the fry can eat, right?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Live plants help produce infusoria that the fry can eat, right?


Yep!


I Hope the eggs hatch soon!!!! Good luck with the fry!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They hatched either late last night or early this morning. Theyre doing good so far and there's a BUNCH of fry. I also started my brine shrimp just incase since my spawns sometimes become free swimming early.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!!! Keep us posted and good luck with them.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay!!! Good luck!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok the dad was hard to get out and I took two fry with him but theyre ok and in the tank again. They ate mostly infusoria for the first day but are now eating brine shrimp.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like they are doing great!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so the tank is filled with water and I haven't seen any dead fry. I've done two small water changes and have only sucked up one fry (but he/she is ok). I do their first 50% water change on the first and then I change 50% of their water every two days. Then at week 4 I'm going to move them to the 10 gallon cycled growout and then change 75% of the water every other day. PHEWW wish me luck lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck!!!  Fish keep us busy! That's for sure!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

doggyhog said:


> Good luck!!!  Fish keep us busy! That's for sure!


Yeah, they do but they are worth it! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

UGGG DIEOUT!!! I'm guessing I have anywhere from 50 to 75 living maybe less. My stupid brine shrimp hatchery stopped working so they were eating each other. Now I have two brine shrimp hatcheries (2 liter soda bottle with airstone and my original one) and the new one is hatching 8 hours early!! I'm also feeding FirstBites (figured I'd try it out). And they get 50% water changes all the time so that may attribute to the deaths but I don't really care. I'd rather have fewer strong fry than many weak ones. So far they are the size of three week old fry but theyre not even two weeks old.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How is the FirstBites working?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They're ok the fry are like "Hmm whats this green stuff? BLEHH this isn't what I wanted take me to Red Lobster so I can get me some shrimp!!" Lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I don't blame them!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok 26 is the definate number of living and most likely to survive. Pics can be seen in the contest part of the forum under Pipsqueek. Which is a picture of my largest fry.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

ok I just fished all my fry into plastic party cups using a turkey baster. They go into the growout tomorrow.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

cool :v)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

K these guys are 7 weeks now and growin quite nicely  Here's a pic of Mr. Red who over took Pipsqueek as largest fish. He's the first one to color up, I've noticed a difference in siz with fry that eat First Bites and ones that don't. The ones that do eat them are bigger and more colorful .


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok I jarred my first baby, a week early! He was chasing them and believe it or not he's not one of the larger fry .


----------

